# Lion Finder window display problem



## lostnomore (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I'll post this here as well since - to be blunt - Mac Forums has been of very little help to me this past couple of years. Nobody seems to offer any sort of advice or even respond to a post like this because they must think an 8-year Mac user like me shouldn't be bringing to light any problems with Macs, as though Apple is perfect or something. Anyhow, rant over. Here's the problem:

I'm running 10.7.3 on my MB Pro. I have all the latest-and-greatest updates. However, this quirk only started to appear with Lion and has appeared in all versions to date. I'm wondering if I'm the only one who has this problem, which I highly doubt. Why I ask is because it hasn't been addressed yet, so I wonder if Apple listens to user feedback any more.

Here it is: Whichever Finder window that is active used to pop to the front (or "on top of") of all other windows, but often I find that this is no longer the case.

Example #1: If I have two windows open and I'm dragging a file from one to another, the dialog box that asks if I want to copy the file often stays buried beneath one/both other windows.

Example #2: If I go to drag a file from one window to another window hidden/buried under the first one, it used to be that if I held the file to be dragged over the buried window that it would become "active" and thus move to the front, but now this is often not the case. 

Example #3: If I go to cycle through open windows using Cmd ` in order to find a buried window, often the buried window will not move to the top.

In all these instances, even using Expose to show open windows will not bring the desired window to the front. I was hoping that this bug would be noticed in 10.7.0 and be corrected by now. So either it's a bug or maybe I've got something set up wrong. Somebody enlighten me!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

lostnomore said:


> Well, I'll post this here as well since - to be blunt - Mac Forums has been of very little help to me this past couple of years. Nobody seems to offer any sort of advice or even respond to a post like this because they must think an 8-year Mac user like me shouldn't be bringing to light any problems with Macs, as though Apple is perfect or something. Anyhow, rant over.


Not sure how to take that since I've thought I've helped you quite a bit with the problems I've seen you post here. 



lostnomore said:


> Here's the problem:
> 
> I'm running 10.7.3 on my MB Pro. I have all the latest-and-greatest updates. However, this quirk only started to appear with Lion and has appeared in all versions to date. I'm wondering if I'm the only one who has this problem, which I highly doubt. Why I ask is because it hasn't been addressed yet, so I wonder if Apple listens to user feedback any more.
> 
> ...


With Finder active, look under the Finder Menu and select Preferences.
In the General panel is *Spring-loaded folders and windows* enabled?

If not, does enabling it help?


----------



## lostnomore (Sep 21, 2010)

Headrush said:


> Not sure how to take that since I've thought I've helped you quite a bit with the problems I've seen you post here.


Allow me to clarify: I don't mean the Mac forum on this site (it's exceptional!), I mean mac-forums.com. They're often not too helpful; I've pretty much given up on them.



Headrush said:


> With Finder active, look under the Finder Menu and select Preferences.
> In the General panel is *Spring-loaded folders and windows* enabled?
> 
> If not, does enabling it help?


Actually, I had always had it enabled until a few days ago when I disabled it in an attempt to solve this problem.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

lostnomore said:


> Actually, I had always had it enabled until a few days ago when I disabled it in an attempt to solve this problem.


So you're saying this setting makes no difference either way?

I suggest create a new temporary user account and log in under that account.
Check that setting and see if it works in this account.

If so, could be your Finder settings preference file is corrupted in some way.


----------



## lostnomore (Sep 21, 2010)

Headrush said:


> So you're saying this setting makes no difference either way?


I've been meaning to post this problem for a while now, so since I've changed the setting I haven't done some of the things that the problems relate to, so I'm not sure if a difference has occurred or not yet. In a couple of the instances mentioned, no, there has been no difference, but I'm not sure about the other instance quite yet. I'll post again if anything is different; it depends upon when I get around to the workflow I use when using my MacBook for work-related tasks.


----------

